# Der Fazit-Thread



## Bloodletting (19. Februar 2011)

Ja ich bin Ex-WoW'ler, aber bevor ihr jetzt direkt wieder den Thread verlasst, lest Euch doch erstmal meine Meinung durch. Ich denke, ich bin da mit annehmbarer Objektivität ran gegangen. Ich hab jetzt schon einige Zeit im Spiel verbracht und möchte mal ein paar positiv-, neutral- und negativ-Punkte nennen, die mir so aufgefallen sind.

___________________________________________________

Positiv: 

- liebevoll gestaltete Welt

Überall bewegt sich was und es kreucht und fleucht. Die Farben sind extrem gut gewählt, die Grafik passt perfekt zum Stil.
Die Skins der Gegner und Monster sind gut gewählt und unterstreichen die Atmosphäre.

- die Risse

Das Hauptthema in RIFT macht sehr viel Spaß. Auch wenn ich es bisher noch nicht ganz durchgeblickt habe, 
wieso in einem Level 12 Gebiet plötzlich 20er Elite auftauchen (1-2 mal passiert), macht es eine Menge Spaß, mit 20 anderen so einen Riss zu schließen.

- das Skillsystem

Umfangreich! Mehr bleibt nicht zusagen. Es ist einfach wieder mal ein tolles Gefühl, von einem Skillsystem komplett überfordert zu sein. 
So macht das Spaß. Man fühlt sich zum Ausprobieren animiert und ich habe deshalb bestimmt schon 20 Charaktere angefangen, um mir die ganzen Skills mal genauer anzuschauen.

- Oberfläche und "Spielgefühl"

Da haben sie einfach das beste aus allen MMORPGs genommen (vorneweg natürlich WoW, die diesen Bereich einfach revolutioniert haben).
Wie in WoW fühlt man sich so, dass man den Charakter komplett im Griff hat. Die Steuerung geht leicht von der Hand, man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell daran.
Die Oberfläche ist typisch Next-Gen-MMO. Blizzard macht es 2005 sehr gut und muss später selbst verbessern, weil andere Entwickler es nochmals besser machen.
Ein P2P-MMO ohne solch eingängiger Oberfläche hat heutzutage kaum mehr Chancen.


Neutral:

- Schwierigkeitsgrad

Ja da ist es noch ein wenig zu stark am Schwanken. Weiter oben schon erwähnt tauchen manchmal viel zu starke Elite in Anfangsgebieten auf.
Die Skills müssen ein wenig besser optimiert und die Gesundheitspunkte der Gegner angepasst werden. Aber Beta ist Beta, deshalb neutraler Punkt.

- Quests

Standard "Töte dies!", "Sammle dies!", "Aktiviere dies!". Wer sich über sowas in einem MMORPG beschwert, hat sich das falsche Genre ausgesucht.
Ich komme damit klar, mag es sogar ein wenig.

- Community

Bis auf ein paar kleinere Dinge ist es überwiegend nett im Allgemein-Channel der Gebiete. 
An einigen Ecken merkt man natürlich, dass viele von WoW kommen, aber das lässt sich nicht verhindern.


Negativ:

- Rassenauswahl

Ok ... mit einer der größten Kritikpunkte in meinen Augen.
Nur drei Rassen - zu wenig! - und wirklich Abwechslung bieten nur die Zwerge und diese Riesen.
Dazu kommen die seltsamen Proportionen der Rassen - kleine Köpfe, dicker Oberkörper, dünne Ärmchen.
Bei der Gestaltung der Rassen haben sich die Entwickler nicht gerade ein Bein ausgerissen. Sehr, sehr schade.

- Charaktererstellung

Schon WoW zeigte es, wie man es nicht macht, leider macht RIFT es in diesem Punkt genauso falsch.
Zu kleine Auswahl an Frisuren, an Bärten, an Farben. Es fehlt hier an allen Ecken und Enden. Dicker Minuspunkt.
Ich würde mir wünschen, dass man die Proportionen einstellen kann, die Länge der Haare und des Bartes.
Viel mehr Gesichtszüge, Augenfarben, Accessoires wie Narben, Tattoos am ganzen Körper etc.
Durch das Equip-System unterscheiden sich die Charaktere kaum, da wäre es schön, wenn sie das wenigstens im Grund tun würden.

- Berufe

Klar, man kann das Rad nicht neu erfinden, man kann aber wenigstens eine andere Felge aufsetzen.
Viele kleinere Details sind in RIFT schnell wieder zuerkennen. Allen voran das Berufe-System.
In WoW ist es schon langweilig und leider wird es hier einfach mal 1:1 übernommen, sehr schade.



An sich ist RIFT ein sehr gutes MMORPG. Es macht vieles richtig und nur wenig falsch.
Ein paar Feinheiten wären noch zu verändern, aber schon in der Beta ist das Spiel Grundsolide und zock-bar.
Ob ich es mir kaufen werde, steht noch in den Sternen. Ich tendiere aber zum Ja.

Was denkt ihr? Wie sieht euer Fazit bisher aus?


----------



## painschkes (19. Februar 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr? Wie sieht euer Fazit bisher aus?



_Kann man eigentlich so unterschreiben - was ich aber noch anmerken will/möchte : 

Die Sache mit den Berufen - man darf halt nicht vergessen das nicht jeder der Rift spielen wird vorher schon ein MMO gespielt hat - das Berufe-System ist halt (wie in fast jedem MMO) recht einsteigerfreundlich und übersichtlich._


----------



## Kizna (19. Februar 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> - Charaktererstellung
> 
> Schon WoW zeigte es, wie man es nicht macht, leider macht RIFT es in diesem Punkt genauso falsch.
> Zu kleine Auswahl an Frisuren, an Bärten, an Farben. Es fehlt hier an allen Ecken und Enden. Dicker Minuspunkt.
> ...




Hier kann ich dich schonmal wenigstens etwas umstimmen. Ein ausführlicher Charaktereditor ist in Planung und soll bald kommen. Zudem soll es dann allen bereits erstellten Chars ein weiteres Mal möglich sein, sich komplett editieren zu lassen.

Der Schwierigkeistgrad passt sich im übrigen der Anzahl der Spieler an, die gerade in einem Gebiet sind.

Ansonsten sehe ich es ähnlich. Ich freue mich auf Rift und habe es auch schon vorbestellt. Zudem sind für die Zukunft noch viele Features eingeplant, wie zum Beispiel das Housing und Umhänge, die ich bisher vermisst habe. Wenn jetzt noch die Community gut bleibt oder nach der siebten Beta wieder gut wird, dann habe ich mein MMO für die nächsten Monate gefunden.


----------



## Bloodletting (19. Februar 2011)

Kizna schrieb:


> Hier kann ich dich schonmal wenigstens etwas umstimmen. Ein ausführlicher Charaktereditor ist in Planung und soll bald kommen. Zudem soll es dann allen bereits erstellten Chars ein weiteres Mal möglich sein, sich komplett editieren zu lassen.
> 
> Der Schwierigkeistgrad passt sich im übrigen der Anzahl der Spieler an, die gerade in einem Gebiet sind.
> 
> Ansonsten sehe ich es ähnlich. Ich freue mich auf Rift und habe es auch schon vorbestellt. Zudem sind für die Zukunft noch viele Features eingeplant, wie zum Beispiel das Housing und Umhänge, die ich bisher vermisst habe. Wenn jetzt noch die Community gut bleibt oder nach der siebten Beta wieder gut wird, dann habe ich mein MMO für die nächsten Monate gefunden.



Klingt ja schon mal gut.


Ich denke aber dennoch, dass die das nochmal nach-balancen müssen.
Der 20er Elite hat sich komplett durch die ca. 30 Level 12-15er gehauen und keiner hatte eine Chance.

Dass die Umhänge fehlen, ist mir bisher gar nicht aufgefallen. Spricht für RIFT.^^

Und was Housing angeht: Ich halte nichts für so überbewertet wie Housing.
Habe es in HDRO gesehen und halte es für komplett unnütz. (Exklusive Gildenhousing, das ist wenigstens sinnvoll)


----------



## Kindgenius (19. Februar 2011)

Wenn die Gebiete zu leer sind, wird man vor lauter Rifts und Invasionen nicht mehr questen können, fürchte ich. Wenn das so kommt, fetter Minuspunkt.


----------



## Freakypriest (19. Februar 2011)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Wenn die Gebiete zu leer sind, wird man vor lauter Rifts und Invasionen nicht mehr questen können, fürchte ich. Wenn das so kommt, fetter Minuspunkt.



Ein paar einzel Rifts gibt es immer.

Die Invasionen haben ein Zeitlimit.


Alles in allem werde ich definitiv anfangen.


----------



## Casz (19. Februar 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> - Quests
> 
> Standard "Töte dies!", "Sammle dies!", "Aktiviere dies!". Wer sich über sowas in einem MMORPG beschwert, hat sich das falsche Genre ausgesucht.
> Ich komme damit klar, mag es sogar ein wenig.



Leider muss ich sagen, dass mir die Quests in Rift nicht so sehr gefallen. Verglichen mit den WoW Cataclysm Quests hinken die Rift Quests, was Einfallsreichtum und Abwechslung angeht, eher hinterher (Und nein, ich bin kein WoW Fanboy und hab seit cata auch nur einen Monat gespielt). Dagegen sind die Rifts, die mich etwas an Public Quests aus WAR erinnern, schon eine nette und spaßige Abwechslung.

Ansonsten Top Klassensystem und schöner Grafikstil, wobei mich der etwas kahle Boden nervt.


----------



## Egooz (19. Februar 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Und was Housing angeht: Ich halte nichts für so überbewertet wie Housing.
> Habe es in HDRO gesehen und halte es für komplett unnütz. (Exklusive Gildenhousing, das ist wenigstens sinnvoll)



Lotro ist da auch kein Vorzeigespiel. 

Schau dir mal die alten MMOGs mit ihrem Housing, Playercities etc. an. Das ist Content, der die Spieler Ewigkeiten beschäftigt.

btw...Sinn macht in einem Spiel alles was Spaß macht.


----------



## Deadwool (20. Februar 2011)

Die Rassenauswahl, bzw. die Charakter Editierung stört mich bisher ebenfalls am meisten. Ich finde partout nichts das mir wirklich gut gefällt. 
Ausser die Zwerge vielleicht. Die sehen aus wie betrunkene Schweizer Bergbauern. Finde ich cool, aber das passt nicht so richtig zu dem heldenhaften Krieger den ich gerne machen würde. ^^

Aber es freut mich zu hören dass da Besserung in Sicht ist.


----------



## bruderelfe (20. Februar 2011)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Die Rassenauswahl, bzw. die Charakter Editierung stört mich bisher ebenfalls am meisten. Ich finde partout nichts das mir wirklich gut gefällt.
> Ausser die Zwerge vielleicht. Die sehen aus wie betrunkene Schweizer Bergbauern. Finde ich cool, aber das passt nicht so richtig zu dem heldenhaften Krieger den ich gerne machen würde. ^^
> 
> Aber es freut mich zu hören dass da Besserung in Sicht ist.



Ich denke auch, sie werden mit der zeit sicher noch einiges ändern, Sie bekommen ja mit was nicht so ankommt, und was dann änderbar ist werden sie sicher abändern od versuchen anzupassen, Nur man merkt ja jetzt schon wenn man auch im offi forum liest einiges wieder umzusetzen..

man wird sehen wie sich das mit der zeit so gibt.



lg


----------



## Kizna (20. Februar 2011)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Wenn die Gebiete zu leer sind, wird man vor lauter Rifts und Invasionen nicht mehr questen können, fürchte ich. Wenn das so kommt, fetter Minuspunkt.




Ich zitiere mich einfach mal aus meinem Gildenforum:

"PS: "Scott: Not really, no. If there is truly nobody around, that will not happen. The system does have some amount of self-censoring going in so in the background, it’ll try to never end up creating a situation where it’s absolutely impossible to beat, with all of your might thrown at it."

Das ist das Thema über das wir letztlich im TS gesprochen haben. Heißt, gibt es keine Spieler in dem Gebiet, wird es auch keine rießigen Rift-Invasionen geben."

Housing muss jeder für sich selbst gut finden oder nicht. Wobei Trion explizit schon gesagt hat, dass sie es genau nicht wie in LotRO machen wollen, da sie keine instanzierte Housingzone mit Häuserruinen haben wollen.

Inwiefern davon jetzt PR-Gerede ist, wird sich noch zeigen, aber bisher haben die Jungs von Trion Worlds recht gute Arbeit geleistet, was das Hören auf die Community angeht.


----------



## Jiro (20. Februar 2011)

Ich find das Spiel bisher auch ziemlich klasse.

Das "ziemlich" daher, weil mich ein Punkt extrem nervt: 
Ich hasse es, andauernd von Mobs abgemounted zu werden. Bei Mobs mit gleichem oder höheren Level ist das ja ok. Aber bei grünen und grauen Mobs seh ich das nicht mehr ein. Dass ich öfters gezwungen werde, grün-gaue Mobs zu kloppen, ist für mich eine grobe Schwäche im Spieldesign. Ich hoffe, dass sich da noch was ändert.

Was mir aber in den paar Spieltagen besonders gut gefiel:

- tolle Kombinationsmöglichkeiten aus Klassen und Skillungen
- die öffentliche Quest/Event- Idee konsequent durchgezogen
- kein Asia Stil (puh, ich dachte schon, es kommt kein MMORPG mehr, wos nicht aussieht, wie am Bahnhofsstrich)
- kein Comic Stil
- Einfärben von Rüstung (ja, ist zwar nur etwas nebensächliches, trägt aber dazu bei, dass nicht jeder aussieht wie der andere)


----------



## DoktorElmo (20. Februar 2011)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Wenn die Gebiete zu leer sind, wird man vor lauter Rifts und Invasionen nicht mehr questen können, fürchte ich. Wenn das so kommt, fetter Minuspunkt.



Eben nicht, weil sich die Riftanzahl und Schwierigkeit der Spieleranzahl anpasst. Bist du allein in einem Gebiet, wird nicht oft ein Rift kommen, und wenn einer kommt schaffst du den allein. 

Kann das ganze Fazit so unterschreiben, mich stört der Charaktereditor aber sicher nicht so sehr das ich mir deswegen das Spiel nicht kaufen werde, ich konnte mir schon Charaktere erstellen die mir auch gefallen. 

Mich stören diese Quests nicht, Cataclysm hatte auch viele solche, nur kann man sich halt nur an die ganzen Phasing-Quests erinnern, die ja ganz schön waren, sich aber angefühlt haben als wär man in einem Singleplayer-RPG


----------



## Kryos (20. Februar 2011)

Das mit dynamischen Rifts kann ich auch in der Praxis der Beta bestätigen, war nachts um 4 unterwegs und es waren weit und breit keine Leute aber auch keine Risse, ich war Level 15 und dann ging ein Rift auf das Level 8 hatte. Da konnte ich auch ohne Heal den Endbossdrachen dort solo killen. Nachmittags im gleichen Gebiet wo dutzende Leute waren gabs dort 3-4 Risse zeitgleich.


----------



## Sharqaas (20. Februar 2011)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Wenn die Gebiete zu leer sind, wird man vor lauter Rifts und Invasionen nicht mehr questen können, fürchte ich. Wenn das so kommt, fetter Minuspunkt.



Die Invasionen und Events passen sich der Spieleranzahl in der Zone an. Deswegen ist auch in den Start Gebieten sehr viel los, weil dort logischerweise aktuell die meißten Spieler unterwegs sind. Es wird kein Zonen Event starten wenn nur 3 Leute da rumdümpeln.


----------



## Tikume (20. Februar 2011)

Egooz schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die alten MMOGs mit ihrem Housing, Playercities etc. an. Das ist Content, der die Spieler Ewigkeiten beschäftigt.
> 
> btw...Sinn macht in einem Spiel alles was Spaß macht.



Jup, UO und SWG zeigen wohin sowas gehen könnte. Und da würden mir als Nicht-Spieledesigner schon auf Anhieb etliche coole Sachen einfallen die man auch noch machen könnte.
Nachträglich aufgesetztes Minimal-Housing ist halt nicht so dolle.


----------



## battschack (20. Februar 2011)

@Jiro

/sign das mit abmounten ist echt mal ein scherz idee oder so versteh sowas auch ned ... Muss sofort abgeschafft werden wie ich finde. zu rest kann ich nix sagen da ich erst mal 1-3monate abwarten werde


----------



## Kizna (20. Februar 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Jup, UO und SWG zeigen wohin sowas gehen könnte. Und da würden mir als Nicht-Spieledesigner schon auf Anhieb etliche coole Sachen einfallen die man auch noch machen könnte.
> Nachträglich aufgesetztes Minimal-Housing ist halt nicht so dolle.




Nicht nur dir Tikume, nicht nur dir. Nachträglich aufgesetzt muss nicht schlecht sein, nur soll es dann auch nicht so sein wie in HdRO. Dort ist es so wie das fünfte Rad am Wagen. Nett es irgendwie zu haben, aber keine Sau braucht es. Ich erwarte auch nicht, dass das Housing so frei wie in UO wird, aber richtige Spielestädte wären schon nett und würden auch den Spieler über Tage und Wochen beschäftigen.


----------



## Blackout1091 (20. Februar 2011)

Fazit :
Ein sehr gutes Spiel..
Das mit der Charaktererstellung stört mich nicht so sehr..aber das ist Ansichtssache..
Hoffe nur das es genug Items geben wird damit nicht jeder Char später gleich aussieht..
Das mit den Seelensystem is der hammer , Grafik is für ein MMO auch gut.

Also soltle man diesen Spiel ne Chance geben.

Meiner Meinung nach noch : Ein fetter + Punkt sind die wenigen Bugs und selbst in der Beta wird schon fleißig gepatcht.

Vorbestellt


----------



## AemJaY (21. Februar 2011)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Die Rassenauswahl, bzw. die Charakter Editierung stört mich bisher ebenfalls am meisten. Ich finde partout nichts das mir wirklich gut gefällt.
> Ausser die Zwerge vielleicht. Die sehen aus wie betrunkene Schweizer Bergbauern. Finde ich cool, aber das passt nicht so richtig zu dem heldenhaften Krieger den ich gerne machen würde. ^^
> 
> Aber es freut mich zu hören dass da Besserung in Sicht ist.




ey nix gegen Betrunkene Schweizer Bergbauern! Die sind Kult und gehören zu unserem Land wie Milka und Käse mit Löchern!


----------



## floppydrive (21. Februar 2011)

@Tikume und Kizna

Das Problem ist einfach das in Theme Park Games solche Playercities und Housing schwer zu integrieren sind, da machen sich die Sandbox Games um einiges besser man siehe aktuell nur Darkfall Online und Mortal Online. Wobei sich bei Mortal Online ja riesige Festungen der einzelnen Leute herauskristallisieren und man dort auch auf Playercities trifft, aber sowas geht nunmal nur in Sandbox MMORPG's und wer sowas möchte muss sich halt an selbige halten.




@Topic

Mein Fazit, RIFT ist genau das was ich in letzter Zeit gesucht habe, Vanguard war leider bisher das einzige Spiel was mir wieder Spaß gemacht hat aber SOE hat da leider einiges falsch gemacht. RIFT macht hier alles richtig und extrem Spaß, ich freue mich riesig auf den Headstart und werde in diesem MMORPG sicher wieder viel Spaß haben.


----------



## Sin (21. Februar 2011)

Nachdem ich auch nun endlich die Möglichkeit hatte die Beta zu testen, hier mein Fazit:

- Ich kann kein Fazit geben  Erfahrungsgemäß muss ich ein Spiel wirklich einen Monat spielen um mir ein Urteil bilden zu können. 
Bsp: 
Warhammer: 1-40 Super gutes Spiel, danach wurde es öde. Hatte die Beta getestet und aufgrund der Beta gekauft - Fehlentscheidung
Aion: Anfangsgebiete tot langweilig, aber danach ein Bombenspiel, hätte ich nur mein Beta Fazit genommen, hätte ich das Spiel nie gekauft und mir wären einige wirklich tolle Spielmomente entgangen.
Lotro: Bombenspiel zu beginn, aber ab 40 Stinklangweilig :-)

Eigentlich kann ich nur Sachen bewerten wie: Grafik, Anfangsgebiete, Charerstellung, Kampfdynamik, Sound, etc. Und sowas kann man nur Subjektiv bewerten, nicht Objektiv. Wer also eine Subjektive Meinung Lesen will, kann weiterlesen, eine Objektive Wertung gibt es von mir nicht.

Charerstellung: Soweit ok, Es gibt viele Einstellmöglichkeiten mit der man die Charaktere anpassen kann. Die Zwerge sind wirklich nicht gut gelungen, genau missfällt mir die letzte Rasse von den Skeptikern. Was auch noch fehlt, wäre in der Charerstellung, bei der Wahl der Hauptklasse, eine detaillierte Beschreibung der Subklassen. Die Hinweise die man bekommt sind sehr wage. Ein neueinsteiger kann sich darunter nichts vorstellen.

Startgebiet: Wieder etwas negatives: Bei der Wahl der ersten Seele, könnte es wieder ein wenig mehr Informationen geben, die Beschreibung ist einfach viel zu kurz. Man ist quasi gezwungen erst im Netz sich alles durch zu lesen, um eine ordentliche Beschreibung zu bekommen (bzw. Später das Handbuch)
Die Questreihenfolge ist logisch aufgebaut. Man wird schön durch das Gebiet geleitet. Verständnisschwierigkeiten gab es keine, die Questbeschreibungen waren detailiert, so dass man nicht großartig Rätseln musste, was zu tun ist. 

Grafik: An sich finde ich die Grafik ganz hübsch, erinnert wirklich etwas an Warhammer (sorry für den Vergleich). Mir persönlich leuchten die Charaktere aber zu stark, bisher habe ich keine Einstellung gefunden, wo man das ausschalten kann. Das Spiel läuft selbst auf meinem Altersschwachen PC mit allen Einstellungen auf Hoch. Die Zaubereffekte sehen toll aus, lediglich die Nahkampfanimationen gefallen mir nicht, weswegen ich eher zum Caster im Release tendiere.

Sound: Der Sound ist gut, er wirkt stimmig, und klingt nicht nach 0815 gedönse. Mir fehlt aber noch ein eindeutiger "Hit" klang bei Nahkampftreffern. Momentan wirkt es so, als würde ich ein Stück Butter schlagen. 

Gekauft ist es sowieso schon, 35&#8364; für eine CE war halt ein Angebot wo man zuschlagen muss :-)
Wie das ganze später im Endgame ausschaut, bleibt ab zu warten. Bisher liefen die Server stabil, hatte keine Lags oder Disconnects, der Spielbetrieb war flüssig von vorne bis hinten. Jedoch habe ich auch nie länger als eine Stunde am Stück gespielt.


----------



## Xarran (21. Februar 2011)

Man darf immer wieder maldarauf hinweisen, dass Rift nocht nicht erschienen ist.

Trotzdem gibt es seitens der Devs soviele Informationen zu geplanten Inhalten wie bei anderen MMOs 6 Jahre lang nicht.

Grade Housing ist in meinen Augen ein wunderbarer Timesink. Angelehnt an alte und begeisternde SWG-Zeiten hat man mehr Zeit in seinem Haus, einem "Gilden-Museum" oder einer "Mall" verbracht als irgendwo AFK in einer der Städte herumzustehen. 

Ein gutes MMO muss immer auch die Spieler ansprechen, die individuell sein wollen und das geht ausschliesslich mit Fluffcontent wie Rüstungen färben oder Housing.

Auch der Charaktereditor macht mir wenig Sorgen. Allein die Ankündigung, die Optionen zu erweitern und auch bestehende Charaktere gestaltbarmachen zu wollen, zeigt, dass sich Trion des Problems bewusst ist.

Ich bin gespannt wie es sich entwickeln wird, aber ich hege große Hoffnung und bin sicher, dass die Devs auf einem absolut richtigen Weg sind.


----------



## Mykill_Myers (21. Februar 2011)

positiv.
-mir gefiel die char. ertsellung 
viel auswahl man konnte viel aendern usw...

-die welt sieht echt gut aus
sah bis jetzt echt super aus

-der seelenbaum man kann viel herum spielen
-pvp gefällt mir persoehnlich sehr gut
-gute instanzen 

neutral
-quest sind genau so langweilig wie in wow ^^

negativ
-die risse
ich finde es zwar eine coole idee aber in der beta war es eindeutig zuviel und es nervte

-dungeonfinder
man kann jetzt sage gut oder schlecht aber fuer einen der gildenlos zockt ist es echt nervig eine grp zu finden ueber den chat 

-quest 
wen ich mal davon absehe das sie genau gleich langweilig sind wie in wow usw..(bin halt kein quetser^^) ist es doch recht ein durcheinander vorallem in gewissen level stufen wusste ich nicht mehr wo hinten und vorne ist 


das wars mal fuer den anfang rtest gibts nach dem release


----------



## Drakhgard (21. Februar 2011)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Wenn die Gebiete zu leer sind, wird man vor lauter Rifts und Invasionen nicht mehr questen können, fürchte ich. Wenn das so kommt, fetter Minuspunkt.



Die Anzahl und Größe der Risse und Invasionen ergibt sich aus der Anzahl der Spieler, die sich in einem Gebiet tummeln.

Ansonsten bleibt nur zu sagen: Ich freu mich auf den 24.02!

PS:
Hab es schon im offiz. Forum mehrmals gesagt, hier nochmal: Housing finde ich mehr als überbewertet, imho(!) Wenn ich housen will, spiel ich SIMS


----------



## Mykill_Myers (21. Februar 2011)

ist das definitiv das wen man es vorbestellt am 24 losgeht ?
sry fuer die frage aber wegen dem mache ich keinen neuen thread auf ^^


----------



## DoktorElmo (21. Februar 2011)

Mykill_Myers schrieb:


> ist das definitiv das wen man es vorbestellt am 24 losgeht ?
> sry fuer die frage aber wegen dem mache ich keinen neuen thread auf ^^



Jap, um 19 Uhr. Allerdings musst du den Code schon aktiviert haben


----------



## Kizna (21. Februar 2011)

Mykill_Myers schrieb:


> -dungeonfinder
> man kann jetzt sage gut oder schlecht aber fuer einen der gildenlos zockt ist es echt nervig eine grp zu finden ueber den chat




Soll noch nachgereicht werden. Allerdings nicht so ein seelenloser Klotz wie in WoW, wofür ich Trion echt dankbar bin.


----------



## sydonaiX (21. Februar 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> <br />Jap, um 19 Uhr. Allerdings musst du den Code schon aktiviert haben <img src='http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons/buffed/wink.gif' class='bbc_emoticon' alt='' /><br />


<br /><br /><br />

soweit ich weiss ist sogar so, daß deine gametime erst ab dem offiziellen release gerechnet wird.
also hast du quasi ne woche oder so freie spielzeit erworben. (wenn ds stimm was ich in den us-riftforen gelesen habe)


----------



## Kizna (21. Februar 2011)

sydonaiX schrieb:


> soweit ich weiss ist sogar so, daß deine gametime erst ab dem offiziellen release gerechnet wird.
> also hast du quasi ne woche oder so freie spielzeit erworben. (wenn ds stimm was ich in den us-riftforen gelesen habe)



Hier der Forenbeitrag dazu: http://foren.riftgame.de/showthread.php?7008-Headstart-Schon-Abogebühren-fällig


----------



## Jelly (21. Februar 2011)

Ist zumindest die normale gangart bei Preorder

btw hi kizna


----------



## Mykill_Myers (21. Februar 2011)

aber ich kanns mir immernoch bestellen und krige den code und kann ihn auch noch am donnertsag eingeben weil bei der seite wo ich bestelle steht 24 std im voraus 
dann muss ich mir das ja grad mal bestellen :-)


----------



## Der eXi (21. Februar 2011)

Ja, mir wurde erst auch gesagt, ich müsste bis zum 15.02 vorbestellt haben vor den Headstart, aber gestern sagte mir Painschkes dann es ginge immernoch.


----------



## Jelly (21. Februar 2011)

denk aber dran das du paypal( neue acc für Lastschrift brauch ne weile) oder ne kreditkarte zum aktivieren brauchst , ansonsten kanns noch der support was aber ebenfalls etwas dauert


----------



## Churchak (21. Februar 2011)

Kizna schrieb:


> Nicht nur dir Tikume, nicht nur dir. Nachträglich aufgesetzt muss nicht schlecht sein, nur soll es dann auch nicht so sein wie in HdRO. Dort ist es so wie das fünfte Rad am Wagen. Nett es irgendwie zu haben, aber keine Sau braucht es. Ich erwarte auch nicht, dass das Housing so frei wie in UO wird, aber richtige Spielestädte wären schon nett und würden auch den Spieler über Tage und Wochen beschäftigen.



hehe kenn ich in DaoC wurde ja auch housing nachträglich eingeführt und ich fand es toll.ka wie viel zeit (und Gold^^ ) ich da allein für die Gartengestalltung verballer hab.In Lotro ist der knackpunkt halt das man da im Haus halt nicht selber entscheiden kann wo man sein Bett hinstellt oder man seine Bild hin hängt wobei ich sooo schlecht find ichs nun auch wiederum auch da nicht braucht halt nen bissel Liebe und vorallem die mäglichkeit mehr aus seinem Vorgarten machen zu können. ^^


----------



## Kizna (21. Februar 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> hehe kenn ich in DaoC wurde ja auch housing nachträglich eingeführt und ich fand es toll.ka wie viel zeit (und Gold^^ ) ich da allein für die Gartengestalltung verballer hab.In Lotro ist der knackpunkt halt das man da im Haus halt nicht selber entscheiden kann wo man sein Bett hinstellt oder man seine Bild hin hängt wobei ich sooo schlecht find ichs nun auch wiederum auch da nicht braucht halt nen bissel Liebe und vorallem die mäglichkeit mehr aus seinem Vorgarten machen zu können. ^^




LotrO ist mehr oder weniger die Sparvariante des Housing. DaoC sehe ich als das Mittelding. Dort gibt es viel zu tun und vieles ist auch sehr frei, nur ist es immer noch instanziert. Was ich mir wünschen würde, wären kleine Siedlungsgebiete in den Questgebieten. Das würde mich persöhnlich auch mehr dazu motivieren mir andere Häuser anzuschauen, als wenn ich ständig die Instanz wechseln müsste. Praktisch feste Gebiete und Grundstücke von 20 bis 30 Häuserplätzen einstreuen, für die ich Miete bezahlen muss. Das ganze dann natürlich noch so verteilt, dass es knapp 5000 bis 10000 Plätze (je nach Serverkapazität) gibt. Die Miete muss nicht hoch sein. Sie ist einfach nur dafür da, dass aussortiert werden kann, ob ein Spieler aktiv ist oder nicht. Hat er seine Miete nicht bezahlt, wird das Grundstück freigegeben. Das gebaute Haus verschwindet dann einfach in einem Ordner und sollte der Spieler zurück kehren, dann kann er es wo anders eins zu eins wieder aufstellen. 

Natürlich ist das ein Wunschdenken. Ich habe keine Ahnung ob die Server das mitmachen würden und natürlich müsste man dann solche Gebiete von Anfang an in das Spiel reinprogrammieren, aber das wäre für mich das "moderne" Housing für ein Nicht-Sandbox-MMO.


----------



## Ost (21. Februar 2011)

Moinsen,

also Ich kann zu Rift nur sagen schon sehr gut und unterhaltend.

Die Grafik ist Hübsch nicht übertrieben damits flüssig läuft, die Details der Landschaften sind sehr cool überall gibts was zu sehen.
Riesige Seemonster Skelette im Ozean, Ruinen an versteckten Orten usw.

Überall ist was los die NPC`s laufen durch die Gegend oder bekämpfen sich untereinander, dazu die Rissevents ständig gibts was zu tun.
Erfolge bezüglich items stellen sich schnell ein Risse mitnehmen Blaue splitter und Quellsteine einsacken zum Händler gehen und zack schon die ersten guten Blauen sachen. Finde das supi endlich ist Instanzen farmen nicht mehr unbedingt nötig um was zu erreichen.

Klassen kombinationen sind Top jeder kann machen was er will. Nun gut nicht jede Kombination macht sinn aber was solls, allein die Möglichkeit soviel Auswahl zu haben und durchzutesten ist genial. Später kann man sich ja dann eine 2ten Baum basteln und die anderen Unterklassen Seelen duch Kurze Quests beim Riss-bekämpfen freischalten.

Auch das Handwerk finde Ich gelungen. Es ist einfach zu verstehen und mit den Verschiedenen Materialien Holz und Erz fürs Schmieden dazu noch einfügbare Boni durch spezielle Komponenten macht es abwechslungsreich. 

Dazu noch die Erfolge wobei manche recht witzig sind wie "springe von der Brücke ohne zu sterben"^^.
Sehr gut gefallen hat mir der Teil mit den Artefakten überall kann man Sie finden was einen dazu bewegt die landschaft vollständig zu erkunden und auch mal die Berge hochzuhüpfen.

Negativ finde Ich teilweise das Balancing der Gegner. Bei manchen wird man mit bis zu 4 Gleichzeitig fertig (Brückenköpfe andere Fraktion) und bei anderen im Selben level sind 2 schon fast zuviel.

Bei den üblichen Beta und Anfagsphasen bugs bin ich mal tolerant 

Werds mir aber besorgen.

so long...


----------



## DreiHaare (21. Februar 2011)

Hier nochmal der Text, damit es endlich jeder versteht. Die Stärke der Mobs an den Brückenköpfen und in den Rissen richtet sich nach Anzahl und Level der Spieler in diesem Gebiet. Sind viele Spieler in diesem Gebiet und du bist der einzige an einem Brückenkopf, haste eben Pech gehabt. Nur, wenn wenig andere Spieler in diesem Gebiet sind, kannst du einen Brückenkopf mit 4 Mobs auch alleine bewältigen. Ich habe mir schon Risse aufgemacht und alleine wieder geschlossen, weil keine anderen Spieler in diesem Gebiet waren. Allerdings habe ich auch schon welche geöffnet und bin schnellstens verreckt, weil zu viele Spieler in diesem Gebiet waren. Die Balance an diesen Punkten stimmt, seht das endlich ein.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (21. Februar 2011)

also mein Fazit 

es ist bestellt und wenn ich dran denke das ich bis Level 20 im ersten Gebiet questen konnte Hut ab ( mag Geschichte) u noch nicht mal alle Quest fertig habe (die Hardcore epic Quests) 

Ich bin echt gespannt auf release und dann schön bis max Level ( 1 Woche war zu wenig) zu kommen 

Gut Grafik kann ich nicht beurteilen muß leider auf low spielen da meine Graka paar Jahre älter ist.

Zu den Rissen immo mir hat ein GM erzählt das die großen Events öfters eingebracht werden um ein paar Belastungstest durchzuführen


----------



## AemJaY (21. Februar 2011)

das mit den rissen selber öffnen hab ich noch ned ganz begriffen. Kann man das überall machen? Wenn ja wie?
Ich glaube man bekommt ein Item? Oder Zauberspruch?
Kein plan mehr..


----------



## Kizna (21. Februar 2011)

AemJaY schrieb:


> das mit den rissen selber öffnen hab ich noch ned ganz begriffen. Kann man das überall machen? Wenn ja wie?
> Ich glaube man bekommt ein Item? Oder Zauberspruch?
> Kein plan mehr..




Du siehst auf der Karte so ein bläulich flimmerndes Etwas. Dort musst du hin und eine Fähigkeit benutzen, die du glaube ich auf Level acht kriegst. Damit öffnest du dann den Riss.


----------



## DreiHaare (21. Februar 2011)

Mein Fazit nach mehreren Betas und der jetzigen Open-Beta-Phase:

Ich habe Vieles testen können, mehrere Klassen ausprobiert. Die verschiedenen DD´s machen durchweg Spaß, ob meine unterschiedlichen Skillungen immer auch Sinn gemacht haben steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Ich fühlte mich nie überfordert mit den Mobs, mit der einen oder anderen DD-Klasse jedoch eher unterfordert. Heilen macht durchweg Spaß, gerade weil man (noch) keinerlei Addons nutzen kann. Mein einziger Heiler kann mit seiner Skillung durchaus auch questen, sehr angenehm. Der Tank spielt sich wie in der Anfangszeit von WoW, für die einzelnen Mobs braucht man ewig bis sie im Dreck liegen. Hervorragend, schließlich hat man genug Rollen, um umzuskillen.
Die Welt wirkt durchweg stimmig, sie lebt und hat Atmosphäre. Grafisch gibt es ja sowieso nüscht zu meckern.
Die Quests sind ganz und gar nicht langweilig, wie ich finde. Ich queste gerne und viel. Wenn man sich mit den Quest-Texten beschäftigt, bekommt man auch viel von der Geschichte mit.
Die Inis habe ich nicht getestet, sowas hebe ich mir für das spätere Spiel auf.
PvP interessiert mich nicht, diesen Teil kann ich nicht bewerten. Aber da es mich nicht interessiert, müsste es für mich nicht einmal im Spiel enthalten sein.
Die Risse machen viel Spaß. Ohne die Hilfe der Mitspieler in einem Gebiet kann man oft nicht einmal Quests abgeben, weil die NPC´s verblichen sind. Ebenfalls hervorragend, denn dies ist ja kein Singleplayergame. Die Kritik einiger User hier kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Im Startgebiet ist die Welt manchmal etwas "verrissen", das stimmt. Aber in höheren Gebieten ist es längst nicht mehr so schlimm. Außerdem erhöht das die Hilfsbereitschaft aller Spieler. Und die ist in anderen MMO´s doch teilweise ziemlich dürftig.
Die Berufe habe ich mir ebenfalls für das Spiel aufgehoben.
Nachdem jetzt auch mehr Infos zum Endgame bekannt wurden, sollten auch diese Kritiker langsam verstummen.

Das Game macht rundum viel Spaß und ist mehr als nur eine Alternative zu anderen Games in diesem Genre. Es ist für mich momentan die einzige Wahl und ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass ich hier für einige Monate Fun haben werde. Man muss nicht zwingend Inis farmen, um ordentliche Ausrüstung zu bekommen. Man muss nicht wie tausend andere Spieler mit der gleich aussehenden Ausrüstung rumlaufen, da man sie einfärben kann. Die Charakter-Erstellung finde ich persönlich schon jetzt ausreichend, diese wird noch nachgebessert laut Entwickler-Team. Alles in allem ein für mich tolles Spiel.

Wir sehen uns ingame.


----------



## DreiHaare (21. Februar 2011)

AemJaY schrieb:


> das mit den rissen selber öffnen hab ich noch ned ganz begriffen. Kann man das überall machen? Wenn ja wie?
> Ich glaube man bekommt ein Item? Oder Zauberspruch?
> Kein plan mehr..




Diese blau flirrenden Spalten auf der Karte...da kannst du einen Riss öffnen.


----------



## Jiro (21. Februar 2011)

Aja, weil wir grade bei dem Thema "Sachen, die ich noch nicht verstanden habe" sind: Was mach ich eigentlich mit dem Material, das ich durch Zerlegen von Waffen, Rüstung etc. erhalte? Also z.B. Salvaged Wood, Metal etc. Da steht zwar im Tooltip Handwerksware dabei, aber wie ich das zu normalen Mats umwandeln oder in Rezepten einsetzen kann, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Februar 2011)

Nachdem ich nun einige Stunden und Tage gespielt habe, bleibt mein Ersteindruck bestehen:

Schade um das Spiel, die Grundidee ist eigentlich gut. Die erhofften innovativen Rifts sind leider einfach nur verbockt worden, weil sie

a) keinen Einfluss auf die Welt haben, es ist völlig schnuppe, ob man die schließt oder nicht
b) Pflicht werden, um Items abzugreifen oder unnötig werden, weil es eben keine Items gibt
c) immer und immer wieder der gleiche Ablauf sind und völlig langweilig
d) genau die Grinderei sind, die eigentlich die Macher versprochen hatten, nicht ins Spiel zu lassen

Was bleibt vom Produkt übrig? Viele wechselbare Talentbäume - was ich eher schlecht finde, denn es wird sich nach und nach DIE Skillung herauskristallisieren und Pflicht werden, exotische Schurkentanks werden das werden, was früher Schamanentanks in WoW waren - , ein zweifelhaftes, weil kaum getestetes PvP-System und 08/15-Dungeons der Marke WoW. Die Community unterscheidet sich keinen Deut. Ich finde sogar, dass Flamerei, Arroganz und Egoismus verbreiteter als in WoW sind.

Die Geschichte finde ich ziemlich durchschnittlich. Typisches Schema F: Die Welt wird bedroht, zwei verfeindete Fraktionen wollen sie retten. Trifft 1-1 auf WoW, Aion und noch einige andere MMO's zu, nur ein paar Details unterscheiden sich.

Nun, als PvE'ler bietet WoW bisher sicher noch immer mehr, PvP bieten AoC und WAR besseres.

Noch ein Wort zur Grafik: Die ist gut, aber Aion und AoC haben weitaus mehr drauf. Die Animationen sind leider von Rasse zu Rasse fast identisch und sehr hölzern. Auch auf ultra wirkt alles irgendwie steril und unatmosphärisch.
Das Interface gleicht exakt WoW. Ist ja nichts schlechtes, aber mehr Mut wäre schön gewesen.

Balance gibt es derzeit noch nicht. Manche Klassen kloppen fünf Mobs auf ein mal und andere sterben fast gegen zwei. Das wird im PvP GARANTIERT zu Flames führen.

Berufe sind Standart-Kost wie in WoW, also kein echtes Crafting.

Und ps: Ich spiele kein WoW mehr, seit Dezember nicht mehr. Daher ging ich unvoreingenommen an Rift heran und wurde ziemlich enttäuscht. Es ist einfach nur solide und wird das gleiche Schicksal erfahren wie Aion und WAR. Zuerst sinkende Spielerzahlen und dann zusammengelegte Server. Einen harten Kern wird es allerdings sicher bilden.


----------



## DoktorElmo (21. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Es ist einfach nur solide und wird das gleiche Schicksal erfahren wie Aion und WAR. Zuerst sinkende Spielerzahlen und dann zusammengelegte Server. Einen harten Kern wird es allerdings sicher bilden.



Das glaube ich nicht, den anders als Aion und WAR funktioniert Rift bereits hervorragend und bietet kein Levelgrind. Bei Aion war es damals so, auch wenn es in den Himmel gelobt wurde, irgendwie wusste schon während der Open Beta jeder das es wohl kein neues Meisterwerk wird. WAR war anfangs ganz nett, aber die komplett verbuggte Engine und das RVR, welches einen Großteil der Spielerfahrung ausmachen sollte, das waren alles Gründe warum es ausstarb. Außerdem haben das nie wirklich viele Leute gespielt, ich war kurz nach Release dabei und die Startgebiete waren halbtod...
Bei Rift gibt es vielleicht für manche einiges am Gameplay zu meckern, aber das was es mit WoW wirklich gemeinsam hat ist, dass es genauso durchdacht ist, meiner Meinung nach noch ein Stück atmosphärischer (Und auf keinen Fall steril, schonmal auf Wächterseite ins Sanktum gewandert? Episches Gefühl!). Es fühlt sich fast ein wenig nach Blizzard an, mal abgesehen davon das es keine Comic/Kindergrafik hat sondern da eher in EQ2 Richtung geht. 

Auch wenn weiß, das es WoW auf keinem Fall vom (Spieleranzahls)thron stoßen wird, so sehe ich dennoch eine rosige Zukunft und die vermutlich 2. größte Spielerbasis im europäischen Raum für Rift.

Übrigens, die Schurkentanks sind meiner Meinung nach momentan sogar die Besseren, sie haben die besseren Talente - das es im Levelbereich noch kein Schurken-Deffequipment gibt, muss das ja irgendwie kompensiert werden. Und wenn die Portfähigkeiten des Riffpirschers endlich bugfrei sind, spielt er sich sicher extrem erfrischend.


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Februar 2011)

Ich sage ja, es funktioniert sicher und ist solide, aber der Großteil der Leute erwartet, wie bei neuen MMO's üblich, einen WoW-Killer. Es ist ein Teufelskreis. Hätte Rift die von mir angesprochenen - übrigens rein subjektiven - Mängel nicht, hätte es wohl eine Chance. Je mehr Leute am ersten Tag angelockt werden, desto mehr werden auch nach der 1. Welle noch dabei sein. Nach und nach ziehen Freunde nach, Magazine berichten verstärkt usw. Rift wird wie gesagt einen gewissen Kern aufbauen, aber die meisten werden nach wie vor bei WoW bleiben und deren Freunde, die Rift austesten, werden - obwohl ihnen Rift besser gefällt - ihrer Gilde wegen zu WoW zurückkehren. Außerdem hat es eben doch Grind. Man kann sich nun darüber streiten, ob die Standart-Quests bereits Grind sind, denn innovativ sind die sicher nicht. Keine Fahrzeuge, die man mal benutzen muss, keine Quests, auf denen man auf einem Mount reitet, keine humorvollen Quests wie bei WoW, die es in jedem Gebiet immer mal wieder gibt. Aber spätestens bei den Rifts setzt das Grinding ein, denn im Endgame wird es Pflicht werden, so viele wie möglich davon mitzunehmen, obwohl sie leider 0 Innovation bieten. Es ist 1-1 derselbe Ablauf, nur der Ort ändert sich.

Die Atmosphäre... das Sanktum sieht sicher genial aus, aber wenn dann eine Elfe mit krummem Rücken an dir vorbeihumpelt, ist davon nicht mehr viel übrig. Stichwort Animationen: Leider mehr als schwach, etwa so wie bei Aion oder AoC. Ich weiß nicht, warum Blizzard die einzigen sind, die für jede Rasse, jedes Geschlecht und viele Aktionen eine eigene Animation erstellen können. In jedem anderen MMO humpeln die Chars irgendwie durch die Gegend. Hier zeigt Tera, dass es besser geht.

Noch etwas: Irgendwo hier las ich, dass sich die Epics wieder wie Epics anfühlen. Finde ich so gar nicht, denn wenn die Vorbesteller bereits jetzt mit Items überflutet werden, sieht man klar, in welche Richtung das Spiel geht. Ich prohezeie, dass ein Itemshop nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lässt.


----------



## Kwatamehn (21. Februar 2011)

Mal mein Fazit:

Positiv:
-Für MMO´ler einsteigerfreundlich weil man so gut wie alles kennt:Interface,Mechanik,usw
-Grafik: stellenweise ist sie echt stimmig, aber siehe bei negativ
-viel zu tun
-grosse Auswahlmöglichkeiten bei den Skillungen

Negativ:
-Quests: sorry, aber da hab ich echt mehr erwartet - nichts anderes als kille xy für zx oder sammle x irgendwas, max. ein paar mal irgendwas benutzen, mehr nicht
-Grafik: in manchen Bereichen zu düster und detailarm, bzw. sieht man die Details nicht - ich befürchte durch die Wahl des realistischeren Stils wird sie recht bald veraltet sein (mir gefällt darum LotRo auch nicht)
-Skillsystem: es gibt anfangs wenig Informationen und je nach Wahl (selbst bei den empfohlenen) Kombinationen gibt es sehr viele Fähigkeiten die sich komplett überschneiden und darum nutzlos sind - ich denke wie von wem anderen erwähnt,
früher oder später stellen sich eine Hand voll optimale Skillungen heraus, was das System nicht mehr so interessant macht
-Rifts: Anfangs ist es spassig, aber es nervt ziemlich bald, andauernd gehen wo Rifts auf und selbst in Ruhe questen geht dann schwer - dann rennt man mit dem Mob mit und prügelt völlig
anspruchslos Gegner nieder - oder auf irgendwelche Brückenköpfe 5min die sich eh nicht wehren - mag an der konstellation liegen, aber mir ist es öfter so gegangen udn ich fands dann schon sterbenslangweilig.



Alles in allem kein schlechtes Spiel, aber es haut mich nicht vom Hocker. Ich setze ja immer noch Hoffnung in SW:Old Republic - 1. weil ich Star Wars Fan bin und 2. weil das Setting auch mal was neues wäre - keine Elfen,Zwerge und Drachen


----------



## Blackout1091 (21. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich sage ja, es funktioniert sicher und ist solide, aber der Großteil der Leute erwartet, wie bei neuen MMO's üblich, einen WoW-Killer. Es ist ein Teufelskreis. Hätte Rift die von mir angesprochenen - übrigens rein subjektiven - Mängel nicht, hätte es wohl eine Chance.



Aha wenn du das so siehst muss es ja stimmen. Du wurdest enttäuscht viele andere nicht..so wie ich das hier lesen kann?
Dann spiel halt was anderes 
 Oder programmier doch selber ein Spiel, dann hat "dein" Game bestimmt eine Chance bei dein großartigen Ansätzen 

Ne mal im Ernst :
Ich finde es gelungen auch mit den Rifts.
Freu mich auf den 24.2 

PS : Wer es nicht gut findet spielt es halt nicht. Wird keiner zu gezwungen


----------



## DoktorElmo (21. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich sage ja, es funktioniert sicher und ist solide, aber der Großteil der Leute erwartet, wie bei neuen MMO's üblich, einen WoW-Killer. Es ist ein Teufelskreis. Hätte Rift die von mir angesprochenen - übrigens rein subjektiven - Mängel nicht, hätte es wohl eine Chance. Je mehr Leute am ersten Tag angelockt werden, desto mehr werden auch nach der 1. Welle noch dabei sein. Nach und nach ziehen Freunde nach, Magazine berichten verstärkt usw. Rift wird wie gesagt einen gewissen Kern aufbauen, aber die meisten werden nach wie vor bei WoW bleiben und deren Freunde, die Rift austesten, werden - obwohl ihnen Rift besser gefällt - ihrer Gilde wegen zu WoW zurückkehren. Außerdem hat es eben doch Grind. Man kann sich nun darüber streiten, ob die Standart-Quests bereits Grind sind, denn innovativ sind die sicher nicht. Keine Fahrzeuge, die man mal benutzen muss, keine Quests, auf denen man auf einem Mount reitet, keine humorvollen Quests wie bei WoW, die es in jedem Gebiet immer mal wieder gibt. Aber spätestens bei den Rifts setzt das Grinding ein, denn im Endgame wird es Pflicht werden, so viele wie möglich davon mitzunehmen, obwohl sie leider 0 Innovation bieten. Es ist 1-1 derselbe Ablauf, nur der Ort ändert sich.
> 
> Die Atmosphäre... das Sanktum sieht sicher genial aus, aber wenn dann eine Elfe mit krummem Rücken an dir vorbeihumpelt, ist davon nicht mehr viel übrig. Stichwort Animationen: Leider mehr als schwach, etwa so wie bei Aion oder AoC. Ich weiß nicht, warum Blizzard die einzigen sind, die für jede Rasse, jedes Geschlecht und viele Aktionen eine eigene Animation erstellen können. In jedem anderen MMO humpeln die Chars irgendwie durch die Gegend. Hier zeigt Tera, dass es besser geht.
> 
> Noch etwas: Irgendwo hier las ich, dass sich die Epics wieder wie Epics anfühlen. Finde ich so gar nicht, denn wenn die Vorbesteller bereits jetzt mit Items überflutet werden, sieht man klar, in welche Richtung das Spiel geht. Ich prohezeie, dass ein Itemshop nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lässt.



Mit welchen Items werden die Vorbesteller den überflutet? Ein Mount und eine Waffenvz, das wars aber auch schon. Und wie oft hat man eine Kugel des Heldentums bei den Rifts droppen sehen? Ich hatte einmal das Glück und konnte mir dann darum eine epische Hose kaufen, daraufhin wurde ich oft angeschrieben woher ich denn die geile Hose habe.
Ich fand zum Beispiel die Questreihe rund um Scotty genial und ich für meinen Teil brauche das Phasing in einem MMO nicht, da fühlt sich das Spiel nämlich sehr schnell wie ein Singleplayer-RPG an. Ging mir in Cataclysm oft so, außer bei den Questspots sah ich dort kaum Leute. Mag sein das der Questablauf etwas einfallslos ist, aber die Texte sind wirklich schön und erzählen oft feine Geschichten. 

Das Rifts schließen in deinen Augen grinden ist versteh ich nicht, demnach wäre jeglicher MMO Inhalt grinden. Sind einfach eine Abwechslung wenn man grad vom questen oder vom PVP genug hat. In der Zeit, in der man in WoW in der Hauptstadt rumsitzt geht man halt Rifts schließen oder Artefakte für den Fluffcontent suchen, die Hüte sehen genial aus =)

Ich denke, wenn Trion einen reibungslosen Start hinbekommt und die Mund zu Mund-Propaganda weiterhin so prächtig funktioniert (ich für meinen Teil konnte schon 6 Freunde zu Rift bringen, die allesamt begeistert sind ), benötigt es diese ganzen Fanzeitschriften und Artikel gar nicht um eine halbwegs große Spielerbasis zu bekommen. Und wenn es die Server behält und sie auf lange Zeit voll bleiben, ist das seit WoW der größte Erfolg in der P2P MMO Szene.


----------



## DreiHaare (21. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich einige der negativen Kririkpunkte hier lese, kriege ich Plaque.
Wenn ich diese quietschbunte Comic-Grafik von Aion möchte, dann spiele ich halt Aion. Aber das ist ja noch Geschmacksache.
Es ist durchaus nicht wurscht, ob man die Risse schließt oder nicht. Die Spieler werden mehr oder weniger gezwungen, sich den Rissen anzunehmen, wenn sie ihre Quests annehmen oder abgeben möchten. Und es ist ja nicht so, dass man durch das bekämpfen dieser Risse keine Vorteile hätte. Man nimmt an den Kämpfen teil und befindet sich in einer Schlachtgruppe, erledigt so die Schlachtquest und erquestet sich so Gegenstände, die einem das Questen enorm erleichtern. Man ist als Spieler nicht mehr gezwungen unbedingt 20 mal in dieselbe Ini zu huschen für bestimmte Ausrüstungsteile. Wo ist da ein Nachteil? Die einzelnen Klassen gehen im Schlachtzug ihrer Ausrichtung nach und erledigen ihren Job, tanken, heilen oder machen Schaden. Und das funktioniert hervorragend, wie ich etliche Male feststellen durfte. Sowas fördert das Gruppenspiel, denn schließlich ist dies kein Singleplayer-Game wie WoW eines geworden ist. Egomanen stehen bei Rift natürlich doof da, das wird gottseidank etliche abschrecken diese Spiel zu spielen.

Die Quests sind durchaus nicht langweilig, es sind letztendlich Quests wie man sie in jedem MMO findet...mit Geschichte dahinter...und einige haben durhaus einen Fun-Faktor. Es gibt nach mehreren Betas, die ich gespielt habe, für mich kein Gegrinde zu entdecken...weiß der Teufel, wo er das gesehen haben will.

Die angesprochenen "Pflicht-Skillungen", die sich später herauskristallisieren werden, sind doch Murks. Ich spiele was mir Spaß macht und habe die freie Wahl bei Rift. Und das ist auch gut so. Was juckt es mich, ob eine bestimmte Skillung einfach mehr Damage macht? Das ist ein Spiel und es soll mir Spaß machen. Und mir macht es Spaß, wenn ich möglichst freie Wahl bei der Ausrichtung meines Chars habe. Wenn andere Spieler unbedingt mehr Schaden machen wollen, müssen sie genau wie in allen anderen MMO´s eben die optimale Skillung für ihre Klasse spielen. Wie anders sollte das auch umgesetzt werden? Wer allerdings die absolute Freiheit bei der Gestaltung seiner Skill-Trees haben möchte, ist bei Rift wirklich gut aufgehoben.

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass manche Leute einfach nie zufrieden sein können. Und die finden sich alle hier bei Buffed. ^^
An Rift ist nichts neu oder innovativ. Aber nochmal, das ist auch gar nicht notwendig. Rift macht Spaß und wird mit großer Sicherheit in Europa viele Freunde finden, die es lange Zeit spielen werden.
Und jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische. Nach Jahren in immerdemselben MMO...was hält die meisten Spieler auch weiterhin in diesem Spiel? Ist es das ach so tolle, immer noch faszinierende Spiel oder sind es die Leute im Spiel und im TS, mit denen man seit Jahren schon dieses Spiel spielt und mit denen man sich gemeinsam gefreut hat, wenn man einen besonders schwierigen Erfolg errungen hat...oder mit denen man sich gemeinsam geärgert hat, weil es wieder einmal nicht geklappt hat? Mit denen man die ganze Zeit Spaß hatte, die man mittlerweile auch persönlich bei einem Gildentreffen kennen gelernt hat. Die zu realen Freunden geworden sind, weil es zwischenmenschlich auch über große Entfernungen einfach klappt, mit denen man viel telefoniert und die man schätzt, als Mensch wie auch als Charakter im Spiel? EBEN.

Wenn diese Leute aber auch endgültig die Nase von dem alten Spiel voll haben, weil alles nur noch eintönig geworden ist und das neue Addon höchstens 14 Tage fesseln konnte, wenn diese Leute also auch wechseln würden zu einem anderen Spiel...wäre man dann nicht viel eher bereit, diesem neuen Spiel mit alten Bekannten eine Chance zu geben? Natürlich wäre man bereit.
Die alten Chars in dem anderen Spiel, das sind nur Pixel, irgendwo auf einem Server gespeichert. Damit kann ich persönlich mich überhaupt nicht identifizieren. Bestenfalls habe ich da viel freie Zeit hinein investiert, das war es aber auch schon. Wenn ich den Account gekündigt und keinen Zugriff mehr auf die Chars habe, völlig egal. Es ist nur eine Beschäftigung in der, schlimmstenfalls zuviel vorhandenen, Freizeit. Und die kann ich auch im Kino, dem Fußballplatz oder eben in einem anderen Spiel verbringen. Mir selbst würde auch etwas fehlen, wenn die Leute aus meiner Gilde nicht mit wechseln würden und ich hätte wahrscheinlich auch nicht meinen Account gekündigt und mich weiterhin im alten Spiel die meiste Zeit gelangweilt. So aber wechsel ich mit den Jungs und Mädels aus der Gilde und bin bereit für neue virtuelle Abenteuer. ^^

Und ich muss sagen, ich freue mich darauf.


----------



## Saitre (21. Februar 2011)

Mir hat RIFT mit zunehmender Beta immer besser gefallen und es gab für meine Bedürfnisse gleich von Anfang an genügend Abwechslung, man sicht sich also am Donnerstag in RIFT.


----------



## Gumja (21. Februar 2011)

umpf... hatte es im falschen Thread gepostet, deshalb hier nochmal ^^

Mein Fazit, nach einer closed und jetzt der open Beta...

Grafik: Perfekt! Was will man mehr?
Ich musste gestern bei einigen Invasionen bereits die Grafik ein wenig runter schrauben, das dann doch irgendwann, als zu viele Spieler dabei waren, etwas anfing zu ruckeln!

Charakterindividualisierung: Mir langts... Schon deshalb, da man Rüstungen mit ZWEI Farben färben kann!
Gäbe es einen Charakter Editor wie in Aion, würde zu 99% die Spielbarkeit bei großen Events darunter leiden!

Quests: Einheitsbrei, wie er nunmal heutzutage üblich ist in gängigen MMO(RPG)s!
Es nervt ein klein wenig, das man ständig kreuz und quer über die Map geschickt wird und man verliert irgendwann den Überblick und ist dann ständig im Questlog am hin und her klicken um herauszusuchen, welches Quest in etwa in den gleichen Regionen liegt.
Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau hat Rift hier nicht gelegt, aber gäbe es komliziertere Quests, würds wahrscheinlich eh nur ein paar Tage dauern, bis die Komplettlösung irgendwo im Web (buffed) veröffentlicht wäre...
Dann lassts lieber so wie es ist

WorldEvents (Rifts): Gute Idee und seit Urzeiten (also genau gesagt seit DAoC) hat man mal wieder das Gefühl etwas für sein Reich tun zu müssen. Etwas das mir in anderen Games irgendwie abhanden kam und weder bei WAR, Aion oder so einem MMORiesen wie WoW wirklich aufkommen wollte, da man dort mit keinerlei Konsequenzen rechnen musste, wenn man sich eben nicht dafür interessiert hat!
Hier "muss" man sich drum kümmern, da man sonst eben Pech haben kann, dass eine ganze Stadt (Dorf/Stützpunkt) vom "Feind" übernommen wird und man nicht mehr an seine QuestNPCs heran kommt

PvP: Ich spiele auf einem PvE Server und hab damit bisher nur Einblick in die BGs!
Auch hier hat TRION nicht die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gelegt, wie es damals auf jeden Fall DAoC geschafft hat... ABER... es ist spielbar und macht Laune!
Die eigene Klasse ist natürlich immer die am meisten vernachlässigste und die andere Fraktion wird natürlich immer bevorteilt... *hüstel*
positiv: die kurzen Wartezeiten, da die BG's Serverübergreifend sind...
negativ: Serverübergreifende BGs haben schon beim MMORiesen WoW zur Anonymität geführt und wenn im Release nachher dann auch "Fremdsprachen" im Chat auftauchen, die man selbst nicht spricht, ist Absprache und Zusammenarbeit am Ende nur ein "Glücksfall"

Ich persönlich würde mir hier die ein oder andere PvP Zone innerhalb der Welt wünschen, in der es darum geht (Wie schon damals bei DAoC) Burgen einzunehmen und zu halten und evtl mit Gilden claimen zu können...
Klar, bei zwei Fraktionen, hätte ein Server, auf dem die prozentuale Auslastung der Fraktionen nicht 50% zu 50% ist, leichte Probleme... würde aber im UnderdogRealm früher oder später nur dazu führen, das der Zusammenhalt wesntlich besser wäre


Fazit: Spiel vorbestellt! N 3 Monatsabo wird 100% folgen und wenns dann noch immer nicht langweilig geworden ist, wohl auch weitere Abos


----------



## Klos1 (21. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die Atmosphäre... das Sanktum sieht sicher genial aus, aber wenn dann eine Elfe mit krummem Rücken an dir vorbeihumpelt, ist davon nicht mehr viel übrig. Stichwort Animationen: Leider mehr als schwach, etwa so wie bei Aion oder AoC. Ich weiß nicht, warum Blizzard die einzigen sind, die für jede Rasse, jedes Geschlecht und viele Aktionen eine eigene Animation erstellen können. In jedem anderen MMO humpeln die Chars irgendwie durch die Gegend. Hier zeigt Tera, dass es besser geht.



Ehrlich gesagt finde ich die Animationen in Aion sehr viel beser als in Wow.  Was soll an einer Laufanimation eines Nachtelfen in Wow bitte toll sein? Was ist so besonderes an der Laufanimation eines Tauren?
Spiel ich einen Worgen Krieger, dann ist die Kampfanimation im Prinzip immer die gleiche und absolut nichts besonderes. Geschmäcker sind verschieden, ja. Deswegen sei dir dein Einwand gestattet. Ich zum Beispiel kann da aber absolut nicht zustimmen. Aion hat für mich die besten Animationen. Weit besser als Wow. Es spielt sich auch nicht hölzern. Wow spielt sich auch geschmeidig, keine Frage. Aber gute Animationen sehen in meinen Augen anders aus. Die Animationen von Rift find ich bisher Mittelmaß. Auch nicht zustimmen kann ich in dem Punkt, dass Aion ne bessere Grafik hätte. Die Grafik von Aion ist absolutes Mittelmaß und mehr nicht. Aoc, ja...Aoc ist ne Klasse für sich und einfach nur schön. Degegen kann aber auch ein Aion nicht annährend anstinken. Aion hat grafische Höhepunkte, ja. Aber es hat auch absolute Tiefpunkte.

Und wieso verändern Rifts nicht die Welt? Die Monster nehmen Dörfer ein. Ist das keine Veränderung? Welche Veränderungen hast du denn in anderen Spielen beobachten können? Fakt ist, es gibt kaum eines, wo irgendwie Veränderungen spürbar sind. Und wenn, dann hält es sich überall im Rahmen. Ein Wow hast du halt leichte Veränderungen mit Phasing. Da finde ich die Rifts schon weitaus interessanter.

Das Rifts im Prinzip immer das gleiche sind, da hast du recht. Aber es gibt ja nicht nur Rifts. Wenn ich in Wow im Endcontent in eine Ini renne, dann ist das auch immer das gleiche. Andere Grafik und andere Taktik, wobei man bei letzterer inzwischen auch immer das Gefühl hat, man würde sie kennen.

In welchem mmo machst du denn im Endcontent generell immer was anderes? Da fällt mir spontan keines ein.


----------



## Diclonii (21. Februar 2011)

So Beta vorbei, konnte mir leider nicht so viel Zeit entbären, was allerdings eigentlich gut war da ich eh nicht alles schon im vorhinaus wissten moechte.^^
Aber immerhin nen Geistlichen auf lvl 28 gebracht. 

Hier mal ne kleine Liste was ich toll finde, weniger toll finde und wo ich zzt. noch gegenüber neutral eingestellt bin. 

Toll finde ich:

- UI und das generelle Menu Design inkls. den Funktionen die ja offentlich sehr WoW nachempfunden sind, TOP, somit hiesses Char erstellt und losgings, unkompliziert und schnell 
 Wobei mich einarbeit jetzt nicht so gestört hätte aber wie gesagt, empfinde den leichten Einstieg als sehr gut^^

- Achievmentsystem, find ich bei WoW schon Top, bei Rift sowieso, also wenn man langeweile hat und auf Achievment Jagdt steht dann hat man für zwischendurch immer was zu tun 

- Serverübergreifende Schlachtfelder, auch Klasse, selbe Prinzip wieder wie in WoW nur statt Capute the Flag eben Hold the Artefakt und weiss was ich, find auch auch Klasse, das Open PvP Konzept von
 WAR oder Aion konnte mich nie überzeugen, dann lieber klassisch in das Schlachtfeld beitretten.^^

- Rifts und Invasionen


Weniger toll finde ich:

- Rift Spawnrate, das war ja sowieso nur für die Beta so hoch eingestellt hoffe aber das es drastisch reduziert wird und angepasst wird was zb. Mobs anbelangt, also im ersten Startgebiet nachdem Tutorial 
 kamen ja 20iger Elite raus die mich und sämtliche Questhubs, Monster etc. geonehitet hatten.

- Schlachtfelde 10-19, 20-29 etc, find ich nicht so toll, kann man ja als Low Lvl dann gleich sein lassen da man nur geklatscht wird, mind. Stufenanpassung inks. Werteanpassung, oder halt Unterteilertung im 4er 
 Bereich wäre besser gewesen

- Rassen ^^ Menschen und Elfen sind ja praktisch bei den Skeptikern gespiegelt, sogar selbe Models, Emotes etc. - Zwerge sehen von den Proportionen aus wie Gorillas, aber stört glaub ich die wenigsten 
 was das betrifft



Neutral gegenüber stehe ich mit dem Skillsystem, die locken ja mit Vielfältigkeit und so aber so dolle finde ich das nicht. Erinnert mich eher an Pre Cata, große Bäume, der Hauptbestandteil der Punkte geht in den Mainbaum rein, den Rest dann in den zweiten oder dritten und größtenteils skillt man dann eh nur Passivs und staubt hier und da mal nen Skill aus dem Zweigsystem ab.

Ansonsten fand ich spielten sich verschiedene Kombis beim Geistlichen fast gleich, nur Skills Rotas änderten sich etwas oder halt die Namen, was anfangs ja eh verständlich ist weil haufenweise Basics Skills mit dabei sind.^^

Lustig finde ich das jede Berufung praktisch für andere teilweise einspringen kann wie zb nen tankender Schurke, wobei ich widerum nicht weiss ob das im Endgame immer noch funktionen wird.

Aber sonst ist das Spiel ziemlich gut, ich hoffe für Trion das sie auch die weitere Entwicklung in den ersten Monaten nicht verhaun und steigende Spielerzahlen schreiben werden, denn im Gegensatz zu anderen nicht so erfolgreichen Spielen macht Rift doch so einiges gut.

Auch die Hardware dahinter läuft ziemlich stabil, so muss das sein halt. 

MfG


----------



## DoktorElmo (21. Februar 2011)

Diclonii schrieb:


> ...



Naja, es gibt nicht unbedingt einen Hauptbaum, da du ja auf 2 Bäume 31 Punkte ausgeben kannst wenn du willst und somit zum obersten Punkt kommen kannst  Allerdings hast du dann nicht alle Fähigkeiten, das ist wahr. Rift Spawnrate wird reduziert und passt sich den Spielern an, das wurde schon angekündigt und wenn die Schlachtfelder in mehr Bereiche aufgeteilt wären, würden wohl die Wartezeiten ewig werden. Find das so schon passen und konnte auch als 12er Schurke schon ein bisschen mitrocken, um ein bisschen Gunst abzugreifen reichte es.

Bezüglich "Pflicht-Skillungen" sag ich nur, das kein Schwein überprüfen kann, wieviel Unterschied zwischen den Skillungen jetzt wirklich ist und keiner kann sich deine Skillung anschauen. Mag sein das es ein paar Guides gibt die dann sogenannte CookieCutter Builds aufzeigen, aber ob du sie skillst oder nicht ist deine Sache, wenn dir deine jetzige Skillung besser gefällt bleibst du halt dabei, ob die andere wirklich besser ist kann sowieso keiner sagen und wie du geskillt bist kann sich auch keiner anschauen.


----------



## Diclonii (21. Februar 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt nicht unbedingt einen Hauptbaum, da du ja auf 2 Bäume 31 Punkte ausgeben kannst wenn du willst und somit zum obersten Punkt kommen kannst  Allerdings hast du dann nicht alle Fähigkeiten, das ist wahr. Rift Spawnrate wird reduziert und passt sich den Spielern an, das wurde schon angekündigt und wenn die Schlachtfelder in mehr Bereiche aufgeteilt wären, würden wohl die Wartezeiten ewig werden. Find das so schon passen und konnte auch als 12er Schurke schon ein bisschen mitrocken, um ein bisschen Gunst abzugreifen reichte es.
> 
> Bezüglich "Pflicht-Skillungen" sag ich nur, das kein Schwein überprüfen kann, wieviel Unterschied zwischen den Skillungen jetzt wirklich ist und keiner kann sich deine Skillung anschauen. Mag sein das es ein paar Guides gibt die dann sogenannte CookieCutter Builds aufzeigen, aber ob du sie skillst oder nicht ist deine Sache, wenn dir deine jetzige Skillung besser gefällt bleibst du halt dabei, ob die andere wirklich besser ist kann sowieso keiner sagen und wie du geskillt bist kann sich auch keiner anschauen.




Meinst du es würde Zeitmässig nen riesen Unterschied machen wenn man die BGs in 5 Stufen statt 10 Stufen unterteilt? Meine ich weiss es ja selber nicht ob es zeitmässig in dem keller sinkt, alls es nicht so arg wäre und man statt 1min 5 minuten warten müsste wäre es ok^^.

Ich will bloss nich das es wie in WoW ausartet das man übelst geflamt wird das man als Low lvl ins BG joined, ich meine einerseits isses ja verständlich, ist ja teilweise auch ne Designschwäche, aber anderseits will man ja auch sein spaß haben, man zahlt ja schliesslich dafür. 


CookieCutter Builds kann man noch vergessen, erstmal soll das Endgame ausgeschöpft werden und dann kommen eh die ganzen TheoryCrafter die dann das maximale ausschöpfen wollen und so, sowas ist ja normal das interessiert mich ja ja auch noch nicht.^^


Finde halt bloss das es irgendwie mehr Sinn macht in den Main Baum reinzuskillen um so bessere Skills und Zweigskills abzustauben statt die Pkt. in 3 Bäume zu verteilen da man ja dann noch auf haufenweise Basics sitzt die sich ja im Prinzip vom Effekt her immer ähneln.


----------



## Atraz (21. Februar 2011)

Irgendwer hatte hier geschrieben das durch die Rift's zuviel Grinderei ins Spiel kommen würde...
Dem finde ich nicht so.
Bei der Menge EP die die Mobs bringen dauert es Jahre bis man das Endlevel erreicht hat... (Meine Meinung)

Und zu der Community

ich habe auf 2 Servern gespielt
einen Amerikanischen und einen Deutschen und auf BEIDEN Servern gab es eine super nette und hilfsbereite Community...

Es gab zwar auf beiden immer so 1 - 2 Idioten die den Channel zugespämmt haben was Rift fürn scheiß Spiel seih und WoW viel besser ist allerdings waren die schnell wieder weg 

Nun aber zu meinen Fazit zu Rift:
Rift ist einfach ein super Spiel (ACHTUNG EINGENE MEINUNG) und in fast allen Sachen besser als WoW. (Ich spielte WoW von Anfang BC bis Cata... daher denke ich ich kann mir diese Behauptung (die nur MEINE EIGENEN MEINUNG wiederspiegelt erlauben)

Die Quest's sind wie in allen MMO's meist Einheitsbrei was mich aber kein bisschen stört
Die Grafik ist eine Tolle Abwechslung und auch sehr schön
Die Spielwelt ist einfach grandios.

Die Rift's und Invasionen etc. sind einfach klasse
Beispiel:
Stand in der Quecksilber Akademie nur vereinzelt ein paar Spieler zusehn.
2 Minuten später wird sie angegriffen sofort ca 50-60 Spieler da mit denen man gemeinsam die Angreifer erledigt.
Und das ist etwas was ich einfach klasse finde. Ich bin beim Questen und so meistens ungestört und kann in allerruhe meine Quest erledigen ohne das andere Spieler mir die Mobs wegkillen oder alles weglooten aber sobald ein/e Rift/Invasion etc. kommt sind sofort alle da um zu helfen.

Das SKillsystem einfach nur Überfordernt was einen zum auseinandersetzen mit den verschiedenen skillungen und fähigkeiten anregt. TOP


Die Community ist abgesehen von ein paar WoW Fanboy's klasse. Im Chat herscht ein netter Umgang miteinander und es macht viel Spaß mit anderen Spielern zu chatten.

Vorbestellt: Ja schon LANGE

mfg


----------



## Klos1 (21. Februar 2011)

Kann bisher auch nichts negatives über die Community sagen. Aber ich denke, dass man das erst später wirklich sagen kann. Während der Beta hatte ich auf jedenfall keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht.
Kein Spam, keine Beleidigungen und es wurde geholfen.


----------



## Morwing (21. Februar 2011)

Ich bin erst seit ein paar Tagen auf Rift gekommen und habe mir einige Berichte durchgelesen.

Ich spiele WOW seit Anfang, bin aber mehr so der Gelegenheitszocker (RP-Realm), bin mit meinem Hauptchar erst auf 77.
Spiele halt nur wenn ich Zeit habe... Dafür schaue ich mir alles an und das dauert halt... Habe keine Eile.
Mache auch mal Monate zwischedurch Pause.


Spiele nebenbei immer mal gerne was anderes an.

Rift hört sich eigentlich ganz gut an nur bin ich bei meinen Versuchen bisher immer nur entäucht worden. (Guild of wars, AOC, LOTRO, Aion, Sto...)
Habe mich Anfangs immer reingesteigert (Miitagspause geopfert und gelesen) und  dann nach 3-8 Wochen aufgehört.

Eigentlich habe ich immer hauptsächlich wegen den Instanziereungen der Spielwelt das Handtuch geschmissen.
Das nimmt den ganzen eine Menge Realität.
Ist für ich dann kein MMORPG. Könnten dann auch COD im Multiplayer als MMO bezeichnen.

Eine instanzierte Spielwelt  in einem MMORPG ist meiner Mainung nach ein "Kündigungsgrund".

Wie sieht es bei RIFT aus?
Will nicht schon wieder 50 Euronen fortschmeissen...


----------



## pan99 (21. Februar 2011)

Diclonii schrieb:


> - Schlachtfelde 10-19, 20-29 etc, find ich nicht so toll, kann man ja als Low Lvl dann gleich sein lassen da man nur geklatscht wird, mind. Stufenanpassung inks. Werteanpassung, oder halt Unterteilertung im 4er
> Bereich wäre besser gewesen



Das ist so nicht richtig. Ich kann dir zwar nicht genau sagen was angepasst wird, aber wenn du mal bei deinen Buffs geschaut hättest wäre dir aufgefallen das da ein Icon auftaucht wo sinngemäss etwas steht von Spielstärke wurde angepasst. Es mag sein das da noch etwas dran geschraubt werden muss, aber das ist bei einem neuen Spiel ja nicht ungewöhnlich. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen das man durchaus auch schon mit Level 10/20/30 in die Kriegsfronten gehen kann und nicht nur Brennholz ist.


----------



## Kizna (21. Februar 2011)

Die Welt von Rift ist offen. Instanzierung gibt es nur beim Betreten eines Dungeons  
Wenn du also möchtest, kannst du vom Startgebiet bis hin zu dem Gebiet in dem Level 50er gegner rumlaufen durchreiten.


----------



## Morwing (21. Februar 2011)

Kizna schrieb:


> Die Welt von Rift ist offen. Instanzierung gibt es nur beim Betreten eines Dungeons
> Wenn du also möchtest, kannst du vom Startgebiet bis hin zu dem Gebiet in dem Level 50er gegner rumlaufen durchreiten.



Das ist genau die Info die ich noch brauchte, um dem spiel eine Chance zu geben.
Danke.

Wo kann man den Headstart bestellen? Bei Amazon kommt das Game erst am 3. März...


----------



## Klos1 (21. Februar 2011)

Morwing schrieb:


> Ich bin erst seit ein paar Tagen auf Rift gekommen und habe mir einige Berichte durchgelesen.
> 
> Ich spiele WOW seit Anfang, bin aber mehr so der Gelegenheitszocker (RP-Realm), bin mit meinem Hauptchar erst auf 77.
> Spiele halt nur wenn ich Zeit habe... Dafür schaue ich mir alles an und das dauert halt... Habe keine Eile.
> ...



Lotro und Aion sind jetzt aber nicht wirklich instanziert. Guild Wars, Aoc und Sto schon.


----------



## Sin (22. Februar 2011)

Aion ist schon etwas instanzierter als andere MMOs, allerdings macht sich das zum Glück nicht bemerkbar  ^^


----------



## Kwatamehn (22. Februar 2011)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Wenn ich einige der negativen Kririkpunkte hier lese, kriege ich Plaque.



Das hier ist ein Fazit-Thread, ergo kann jeder SEIN Fazit mitteilen, ob du davon Plaque kriegst oder nicht...



> Wenn ich diese quietschbunte Comic-Grafik von Aion möchte, dann spiele ich halt Aion. Aber das ist ja noch Geschmacksache.



Eben.Stichwort GESCHMACKSACHE und Geschmäcker sind verschieden....wie gesagt, manche Orte haben viel Atmosphäre, andere finde ich langweilig und detailarm, ebenso die Char-Animationen (und das mit Max-Grafik) - und wenn man die Grafik später in einem Jahr ansieht, könnte sie total veraltet wirken. Ist nunmal das Risiko bei "realistischer" 'Grafik.



> Es ist durchaus nicht wurscht, ob man die Risse schließt oder nicht. Die Spieler werden mehr oder weniger gezwungen, sich den Rissen anzunehmen, wenn sie ihre Quests annehmen oder abgeben möchten. Und es ist ja nicht so, dass man durch das bekämpfen dieser Risse keine Vorteile hätte. Man nimmt an den Kämpfen teil und befindet sich in einer Schlachtgruppe, erledigt so die Schlachtquest und erquestet sich so Gegenstände, die einem das Questen enorm erleichtern. Man ist als Spieler nicht mehr gezwungen unbedingt 20 mal in dieselbe Ini zu huschen für bestimmte Ausrüstungsteile.



Eben, und sorry, ich will nicht zu was gezwungen werden! 
Du wirst nicht gezwungen 20x selbe Ini zu rushen - mag sein, kenne das Endgame nicht.
Aber du wirst von Anfang an gezwungen Rifts zu machen - und sorry, das Prinzip ist immer absolut gleich. Also machst du dein Spielleben lang, kA 100-200 Rifts/Brückenköpfe,
anstatt 20x eine Ini...hmmm?!
Es stört questen, und nach anfänglichen Spass, empfinde ich es nervig und langweilig.



> Sowas fördert das Gruppenspiel, denn schließlich ist dies kein Singleplayer-Game wie WoW eines geworden ist. Egomanen stehen bei Rift natürlich doof da, das wird gottseidank etliche abschrecken diese Spiel zu spielen.



Wo fördern Rifts Gruppenspiel? Bei ner Öffnung kommt ne Warnung, man rennt hin oder mit der Masse mit, kriegt ne öffentliche "Quest" und steigt in nen Schlachtzug ein.
Aber im Prinzip ist es ein Gezerge....20 Mann oder so stehen da und warten bis Gegner spwanen, die dann niedergezergt werden - 0 Anspruch,0 Gruppenspiel,0 Strategie
Ich hab nicht einmal erlebt, dass irgendwer grossartig was gesagt/geschrieben hat oder ne Strategie nötig wäre....

Oft stehen auch nur ei paar Leute da und prügeln auf einen unbewachten Brückenkopf ein - 5 Minuten - so wie auf ne Puppe in einem anderen Spiel^^...uff, sehr spassig.

Sind alle Rifts/Brückenköpfe down, trennt sich die Gruppe genauso schnell wieder....möglich, dass es besser gemacht wird später, interessanter,usw - aber mich hat es wirklich genervt.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2011)

Morwing schrieb:


> Das ist genau die Info die ich noch brauchte, um dem spiel eine Chance zu geben.
> Danke.
> 
> Wo kann man den Headstart bestellen? Bei Amazon kommt das Game erst am 3. März...



Wenn du noch vor Headstart bestelltst kriegste den Key per E-Mail.



Die Zonenevents, also die richtig großen Invasionen mit Endboss usw. fördern wirklich das Gruppenspiel, da werden durch den Chat koordinaten für Splitter z.B. durchgegeben oder auch mal gesagt, dass eine Stellung mehr Spieler braucht zum Verteidigen und oftmals kommen dann auch mal Bosse mit besonderen Eigenschaften. So scheint es mir, dass es unmöglich ist die Bosse zu Töten, die nen Schadensabsorptionsbuff haben. Da in diesen Phasen der Boss nicht angegriffen werden darf und die Hälfte etwa nicht hören will und irgendwann glaubt, dass es ein Bug sei.

Zudem findet man in höheren Gebieten auch komplexere Risse. Bei denen aber meistens nur in der letzten Phase sich was änderen. Man kann es sich wie eine Instanz vorstellen, wo alles auf einem Fleck ist. Erst kommen Mobgruppen, die nicht so sehr ansorcusvoll sind, gelegenlich noch ne Bonusphase, die die Ausbeute verbessert, sollte man sie in der Zeit schaffen und am Ende dann ein Boss, der durchaus seine eigene Taktik haben kann. Zugegeben, diese Bosstaktiken sind nicht besonders schwer herauszufinden, allerdings stellen sich Leute so manchmal schon dermaßen blauäugig an, dass es nix wird. Wenn es noch viel komplexer wird besteht in höheren Levels überhaupt keien Chance mehr Risse zu schließen.

Und ja, in den Startgebieten sind die Risse wesentlich simpler und das hat auch einen guten Grund:
Es gibt Leute, die mit der Situation an für sich überfordert sind und dann sollte man es nicht auch noch verkomplizieren, indem man von ihnen Sachen verlangt, die ihnen nicht auffallen. Man darf bei solchen Dingen nicht vergessen, dass es acuh Anfänger gibt, die sich schwerer tuen sich an solche Situationen zu gewöhnen.


----------



## Atraz (22. Februar 2011)

Morwing schrieb:


> Wo kann man den Headstart bestellen? Bei Amazon kommt das Game erst am 3. März...



Also wenn du es über Amazon bestellen würdest... würdest du dann von denen eine Email bekommen mit deinem Key. Das Game allerdings erst am 3. März bekommen...
(Ich Rate von Amazon ab da sich viele beschwert hatten das ihre Key's solange bräuchten um verschickt zu werden.)

Wenn du eine Kreditkarte besitzt und auf CD's etc verzichten kannst bestellst du es am besten bei Trion selbst oder wenn du keine hast aber trotzdem auf CD's etc verzichten kannst z.B. über Steam oder anderes Downloadportal was es anbietet.
(Solltest du über Steam bestellen installier das Spiel NICHT über Steam sondern downloade es über die Riftseite. CD Key von Rift findest du bei Steam in deiner Spielebibilothek unter Rift.)

Hier mal was du bekommst wenn dus nur Digital vorbestellst:


> Vorbesteller der Standard- oder Sammler-Edition dürfen sich unter anderem über Boni freuen und sich beispielsweise zwischen drei verschiedenen Begleitern &#8211; Höllenhundwelpe, Basiliskenküken und Tiefenjunges &#8211; entscheiden. Abhängig vom Händler, bei dem ihr das MMO bestellt, erhaltet ihr außerdem einen der drei Waffenverstärkungszauber:
> Amazon: Kristall-Rune &#8211; Erde berührt deine Waffe und hüllt sie in einen Mantel aus Kristall
> Steam: Flammen-Rune &#8211; Feuer berührt deine Waffe und umgibt sie mit lodernden Flammen
> Trion und andere digitale Händler &#8211; Rune der Verschleierung: Tod berührt deine Waffe und verbirgt sie in Dunkelheit
> Quelle: http://www.gamersglo...rbesteller-boni


Hier noch einmal eine bessere Übersicht über die verschiedenen Boni, Aussehen der Pet's und des Mount's (Mount exklusive in der Sammler Edition enthalten)
http://eu.riftgame.c.../exclusives.php
Die Boni für die Retail CE sind die selben wie bei der Digitalen CE und zusätzlich:


> Darüber hinaus sind die nachfolgenden Inhalte exklusive Bestandteile der Collector's Edition:
> 
> 
> Mauspad von SteelSeries
> ...



Preise der verschiedenen Versionen:
Im Laden:
Standart Edition: 49,99 &#8364;
Collectors Edition: 69,99 &#8364;

Digitale Editionen:
Standart Edition: 49,99 &#8364;
Collectors Edition: 59,99 &#8364;

Ich würde eine von den Digitalen nehmen da die DVD's eh hinfällig sind nach dem ersten großen Patch und Handbuch etc. WOZU? Kann ich mir auch alles auf http://eu.riftgame.com/de durchlesen.
Und die Boni der Collectors Editon: Mauspad hab ich schon wozu neues. OH ein toller USB Stick... hab doch schon einen. Soundtrack find ich spätestens eine Woche später auf Youtube. Den Comic naja das währe vll das einzigste was man gebrauchen könnte.


mfg Atraz

EDIT:
Für alle OHNE Kreditkarte. Wenn ihr trotzdem punktlich zum Headstart am 24. zocken wollt gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten

1. Ihr habt eine verifiziertes PayPal Konto (PayPal steht ab dem 23. zu Verfügung)
2. Support mit Kaufbeleg und Key anschreiben und sie darum bitten Rift für euren Account freizuschalten

Mometan MÜSST ihr noch ein Abo abschließen um Rift normal zu aktivieren. Solltet ihr daher über PayPal eurer Spiel aktivieren... Wenn ihr aber über GameCard zocken wollt, bloß keine Sorge. Ihr könnt das Abo sofort nach Aktivierung wieder kündigen und GameCard als Zahlungsmethode wählen ohne das euch Geld abgezogen wird.

PS: Rechtschreib und Grammatik geflame könnt ihr euch in den Arsch stecken falls ihr Fehler findet!!!


----------



## Lintflas (22. Februar 2011)

Mein Fazit kurz und knapp:

Nach EQ2 und WoW gab es bisher nur ein MMO, dass von mir das Prädikat wertvoll bekommen hatte, und das war LOTRO.
Alles was sonst noch in den letzten Jahren erschien, war in meinen Augen nicht erwähnenswert, und dann kam endlich wieder
ein Lichtblick, und der hieß Rift.

Meiner Meinung nach ist Rift das erste gute, durchdachte MMO mit Potential seit LOTRO, daher Daumen hoch!
Ich werde die nächste Zeit in Telara verbringen.


----------



## Azerak (22. Februar 2011)

Mein Fazit:

Erstmal das Herunterladen und die Installation.

Downloadgeschwindigkeit: 1,3-2,5mb/s   TOP
Keinerlei Probleme bei der Installation oder beim Patchen. Auch bei den Patchs die selben Downloadgeschwindigkeiten.


Erstes Einloggen:
Passwort eingabe direkt im Launcher - finde ich persönlich gut.
Intro ist scheinbar für 11 jährige gemacht die auf diese Aufmachung stehen. Alles andere als ernst zu nehmendes Intro.
Zudem war die Synchronisation nicht wirklich gut.


Server wird als "Shard" bezeichnet. Irgendwie unnötig aber auch nicht wichtig war mir trotzdem nicht sicher was es ist bis ich PVE / PVP hinter den Namen sah. 


Character Editor und Auswahl:
Schlecht, Rift , schlechter - der ist wirklich grausig!
Besonders stört mich bei einigen Rassen der Mund - konnte nicht aufhören auf das hässliche Ding raufzustarren!
Da muss mehr kommen was aber schon offiziell angekündigt wurde.


1 Character im Spiel (Skeptiker Bahmi Krieger)
Grafikfehler und Neustart *g*
Sehr schöne Umgebung. Die erste Quest versorgt einen direkt mit der ersten Seele und damit auch mit Fähigkeiten.
Paragon gewählt "Meister des Zweihandwaffenkampfs" - als ich den ersten Gegner mit Autohit umhauen musste und mich wunderte
dass ich den neu erlernten Stoß nich einsetzen kann kam die Erklärung um Chat: Paragon benötigt 2 Einhandwaffen. Lokalisierungsfehler *grml*

Gameplay schieb ich hier mal zwischen:
      Alles super. Standart MMO Tastenbelegung wie es sie schon 2001 gab.
      Gibt da nicht wirklich was zu zu sagen. 

2 Seele kam ins Spiel. Hatte das STRG+Klick bei den Klassen gekonnt übersehen und hatte damit keine Ahnung was ich als nächstes kriege.
Eine Mietze lief mir ab da hinterher und ich hatte einen - leider unnötigen - neuen Stoß gelernt.
Alles war neu also brav weiter gequestet und nicht wirklich großen Spaß dabei weil meine Seelenwahl grauenhaft war 
Dann kam die 3 Seele und ich nahm die Rissklinge und ich ließ meine Talentpunkte zurücksetzen. 

Stopfte da alles in Rissklinge und war überrascht.
Mein Krieger der eben noch im Nahkampf sich rumprügelte und mit seinen  3 Kombopunkten seinen Schaden für kurze Zeit erhöhte wurde zum Feuerlanzen werfenden - alle Mobs mit DoT's versehender Krieger der mit Explosionen den Gegner den Rest gab falls sie denn mal trotz der Verlangsamung und meinen Mietzenbegleiter so weit an mich rankamen.

Weiterquestet und bald noch die Wächter Fraktion sowie die anderen 3 Grundklassen angespielt.
Die Klassen machen einfach nur extremst Spaß und ich werde darauf pfeifen ob ich mit der und der Skillung 150DPS mehr machen werde oder nicht!


Risse:
Bei den ersten 3 Rissen erstmal keine Belohnung gekriegt weil ich nicht wusste dass es welche über das Interface Gedöns am Rand gibt :<
Die Risse waren spaßig - aber auf dem Level wo ich war in keinster weise herausfordernd. Von daher halt ich mich da ein wenig zurück. Spaß 



Quests:
0815 Quests was aber nicht weiter störte da 
a) Die Welt neu und die Quests mir relativ egal waren
b) ich mit nem Kumpel gespielt habe und wenn man was zu 2-3 macht ist es völlig egal ob man nur was einsammeln muss oder (VORSICHT WOW BEISPIEL) mit einem tollen Flugzeug irgendwo rumflieg und Gegner halt one hitte statt  im Kampf gegen sie zu bestehen.


Grafik:
Überall wo ich war stimmte die Grafik. Es war durchaus detailreich und besonders die Mounts haben es mir angetan. 
Habe nur auf Mittel gespielt da meine Grafikkarte nicht mehr wollte  (Neue kommt am 23. ^.^)


Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
CE wurde bestellt und ich werde mich ab dem 24ten als Zwerg Paladin|Ritter der Leere|Kriegsherr durch Telara schlagen.   
Und mir ist es sowas von egal ob RIFT WoW ähnelt. Mir macht es 100 mal mehr Spaß und es ist endlich ne neue Welt!
Mich halten 1-2 Raid Inis mit bekannten Setting nicht mehr in Azeroth.


----------

